# albino monacle cobra??



## gavcross69 (Jan 8, 2008)

how much is a albino monacle cobra worth? i have a friend who wants to sell his but doesnt know what price to sell it for! she is a gorgeous snake just nutty when you take out of viv to clean!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

adult?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

gavcross69 said:


> how much is a albino monacle cobra worth? i have a friend who wants to sell his but doesnt know what price to sell it for! she is a gorgeous snake just nutty when you take out of viv to clean!


Surely he could gauge the price on what he paid for it initially?


----------



## gavcross69 (Jan 8, 2008)

*price*

if anyone interested pm me and il put you intouch with him! must have DWA and show it on collection!

i dont know too much about it i just thought id ask but he is defo selling it! so il put anyone interested intouch with him then you can sort the price out with him!


----------



## gavcross69 (Jan 8, 2008)

*sorry*

sorry forgot to tell you more about her! female albino monacle around 6 foot mark eats like a pig even when in sheds full skins nearly everytime! got a pic of her but it doesnt do her any justice!!!










sorry its on its side didnt rotate it!!











she is a beautiful snake but very hard to work with!!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Is that one chard's shipley


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

why don't you give dave priestley at dps exotics in warminster a ring? he's got a few kaouthia morphs!


----------



## gavcross69 (Jan 8, 2008)

*cheers mate*

it seems a little far away but il give it a try! do you have an email addy or does he have a name on rfuk???


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

sorry, i thought you were just looking for someone to give you an idea on price! the shop number is 01985 220409 if you want to speak to him about the value of the snake


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

gavcross69 said:


> it seems a little far away but il give it a try! do you have an email addy or does he have a name on rfuk???


I take it you have a DWA, please can you show me your Hot Room


----------



## gavcross69 (Jan 8, 2008)

*hot room!*



Declan123 said:


> I take it you have a DWA, please can you show me your Hot Room


ive only just got my DWAL and i am halfway through converting my garage into another rep room for my hots but as soon as its finished i will post some pics! its gonna take a while tho ive got a lot planned for it!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Righto, cheers dude : victory:


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

why wud u sell that... i think that might be the nicest snake i have ever seen. :notworthy:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Could you not maybe give Glidergirl a shout - her partner and her breed albino monacled cobras I beleive and she should be able to give you ideas on price and prospective buyers etc


----------



## gavcross69 (Jan 8, 2008)

*thanks*



brittone05 said:


> Could you not maybe give Glidergirl a shout - her partner and her breed albino monacled cobras I beleive and she should be able to give you ideas on price and prospective buyers etc


never new about them i will try contact them! the reason for sale is she is sycho when it comes to cleaning her out!!


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

gavcross69 said:


> never new about them i will try contact them! the reason for sale is she is sycho when it comes to cleaning her out!!


What you want her to be?

Its a Cobra lol there not known for ther kitten soft attitudes.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

i would say 3 to 4 hundred pounds going on the infomation given to me by brian at reptle zone


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

I may well be very interested in this snake, could you pass me the contact details of the owner please.

Ta mate

Rob.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Not all cobras are psychos, we have a completely stupid egyptian cobra, and a completely stupid albino monacled cobra. It's all down to the handling, not that all calm down ... tell you what, I'll shut up now! 

£300-£400 at top end, we have young males (4ft) and female (5.5 - 6 ft) for £250! Oh, and Leu's for £500. Oh, that's at Shropshire Exotics by the way  - and watch this space, we've just hatched a load on monacled eggs, piccies will be up soon.


----------

